
Fuse – Write cross platform native apps using C# and JavaScript - dementrock
http://fusetools.com
======
davrosthedalek
Please don't name it Fuse. Yes, it's a good name, but there is already a
rather well known project with that name, plus it's a common household item.
You make it unnecessary hard to be found and not con-fuse-d (hah!) by users.

I speak from experience: I often have to look up errors/bugs related to root.
Root as in "CERN analysis software", not the user. One of the most annoying
names ever. (In that sense it's rather fitting)

~~~
hbbio
Exactly. While reading the title, I thought... what a good idea.

But what I had in mind, was to use FUSE (Filesystem in USEr space) to locally
mount a webservice/API and then use C# native GUIs to do the presentation :)

~~~
PopeOfNope
That's interesting, but I'm not sure what FUSE gets you, except maybe not
having to fiddle around with streaming the bytecode yourself? I do like the
idea of having a compiled bytecode hosted on a server, streaming that to a
local C# VM (.NET?) then having the native GUIs do the presentation. :)

------
knocte
Some brief questions:

* Will you open-source Uno?

* Will you have a freemium model? (Free for opensource apps.)

* Will you change the name like others have suggested?

* Will you consider a no-JS model to develop?

If all of the answers are YES to the above, then please sign me up for the
beta.

~~~
Duckers
* Will you open-source Uno?

Very likely - but details/license TBA.

* Will you have a freemium model? (Free for opensource apps.)

Yes, there will always be a free way of using Fuse and Uno.

* Will you change the name like others have suggested?

No :)

* Will you consider a no-JS model to develop?

Yup. We have that already. You can use Fuse with just Uno if you like, JS is
an optional component. However, our main focus is on creating a very rapid and
streamlined development workflow with UX+JS.

Best regards, Anders from Fuse

~~~
WorldWideWayne
Oh really, you're not going to change the name because 3 people on HN
suggested it?

Good on you :)

I doubt it will make a real difference to anyone that wants to use it. If
Google can name a language Go, then you can name your product Fuse.

~~~
nadams
> Oh really, you're not going to change the name because 3 people on HN
> suggested it?

I'm sure the people behind FUSE file system library might have some comments
to add. I would never name my product after a major open source project. Like
as if I created something and called it Blender or Pencil.

~~~
WorldWideWayne
I doubt they have the money to do anything about it. Furthermore, I doubt they
have a trademark on the name because it costs $10k to get one.

The worst they could do is to blog about it and if they're lucky and get
coverage with their article, it could be settled in the court of public
opinion.

~~~
kej
Trademarks are free, you just start putting ™ after it and using it like a
trademark. _Registered_ trademarks ® cost money, but even then it's only a few
hundred depending on which filing option you choose. Just the same, the file
system guys don't seem to treat it as a trademark, so it's not an issue here.

------
golergka
Javascript, javascript, javascript... So, where's the C#?

> Uno, a light-weight, high speed dialect of C#.

Ah! Here it is. A light-weight dialect, you say. Similar to Unity3d's old Mono
fork that hasn't been updated since .Net 2.5, and still crashes when you
attempt to use some of language features (like named parameters)?

~~~
CmonDev
Yes, at least he could reverse the order of words in the subj. The link on the
website leads to the API docs - there is no language description. I bet "high-
speed" actually means "we removed things we think you don't need". Feels like
a Unity3d-inspired afterthought.

It does not matter though, the world is moving away from JS. Better support
the full C#.

~~~
louthy
> The world is moving away from JS

Which world is this? The world I live in seems to be full speed ahead with JS.

~~~
pjmlp
The world where the browser is yet another virtual machine using a bytecode
format called WebAssembly, with developers having found memories (or not) from
the days when JavaScript was the only option.

------
mcintyre1994
This is really intriguing!

What's the relationship between your UX markup language and XAML?
Superficially they look similar - DockPanel/ScrollViewer etc (or are these
more standardised elsewhere?) - with bindings/triggers being very different,
Each being very different.

Is yours a superset? Does it implement full xaml layouts? Do you support xaml
grids? Do you have an equivalent to xaml namespacing? Is yours actually xml in
the xhtml sense or is it looser?

Is building a Fuse app anything like building an MVVM WPF app? Are you
creating .net objects at any point? Is your c# thing (uno) .net?

~~~
Duckers
Hi, I'm Anders. I work at Fuse :)

UX markup is not directly related to XAML, allthough it is based on much of
the same principles. UX markup is designed to be much less verbose and more
compact. It is not very strict Xml, it prefers expressiveness over Xml
conformance. Xml namespacing is supported though :)

UX with the Fuse libraries offer pretty much the same layouts as xaml,
including Grid.

Uno is not .NET based at runtime. Uno is translated to C++ and runs as native
code with no VM.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Hey, thanks for replying! This all sounds pretty cool and I think you made the
right choice regarding UX markup :)

------
amelius
Why can't we just write html+css+javascript, and run that on the native
platform in an efficient and seamless way?

That would seem like a much more welcome approach.

~~~
PopeOfNope
Because html+css was designed for viewing static documents, not unlike Word or
PDF. Most of the efficiency problems of the web stem from that fact. The rest
stem from the bloat that's required to support every browser in existence from
the past 5 years. I still shudder every time I hear the words "this works in
ie8, right?" It's like having 5 different Java VMs, each supporting a slightly
different undocumented version of the java bytecode spec and then requiring
everybody to support all 5 VMs, their quirks and make it all backwards
compatible.

------
brainburn
What the examples need is a link to the Playstore/Itunes so we can see how
Fuse behaves on a real device.

------
danr4
Looks interesting. But I can't seem to find any review of it by actual users.

~~~
gloom303
[http://www.simppa.fi/blog/](http://www.simppa.fi/blog/)

~~~
danr4
This a really domain specific example. I meant a post of the "Impressions
after 3 months of writing apps in Fuse" sort

------
hknd
Would be nice to get the beta invites soon

------
amelius
Will this be the next Flash (TM)?

------
hliyan
Feels a lot like Titanium?

~~~
adslcx
Not really. A lot of the efforts of Fuse seem to go into making it easy to
build smooth animation and stunning graphics using high level primitives
instead of programming GPU directly

~~~
gloom303
Yeah, that's pretty accurate, there's plenty difference between Fuse and
hybrid app solutions / traditional cross-compilation stuff. The people behind
Fuse come from GPU design and demoscene backgrounds too, which I would say is
a good sign :)

------
ericraio
this looks awesome!

